# Fly Fishing for Puppy Drum



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I am a fly fisherman first and foremost...born and raised fishing these mountain streams for trout (rainbows, browns, brooks). That said, I LOVE surf fishing for drum too. Does anyone know if there are flats in the sound where I might wade and fly cast for pups and trout? I have honestly never fished anywhere in the sound. I have only fished the beach with traditional surf gear. However, I've got a couple of 8 weight fly rods and would love to catch some pups while wading in the sound. Is this a crazy idea or are there some places I can do this in NC? Any advice is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I have seen it done at Portsmouth Island at New Drum Inlet. Guy waded across at low tide and I swear every time I looked up he was hooked up with one. Looked like a heck of a time!


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Any specific areas you are interested in? 

More info will get you more specific answers....


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Sure thing twitch. I usually stay on Hatteras Island. Down that way in the Spring and Fall. Interested in fishing the sound behind Hatteras Island. Would like to wade (don't have a boat) and throw clouser minnows, deceivers, etc. for puppies, trout, blues, whatever. Have complete beach 4x4 rig so can drive wherever. We usually fish the surf anywhere from Rodanthe to Hatteras Inlet. Just looking to take the long rod down and try something new. Thanks!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

dlpetrey --- follow Highway 12 on Hatteras Island past the Ferry Docks and take a right on Coast Guard Rd., its just before you get to the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum. Follow Coast Guard Rd, it'll turn into a sand road after you past the Coast Guard Facility gate, when you get to the sound - go left till it ends - park and walk thru the grass (there's a slight path) for about 150 yds and you'll come to a creek, known as "Goose Creek" that cuts deep water back into the island --- lot of fish caught there - Trout, Pups and Flounder, I used to go there for a little peace and quiet when the beaches were packed. Three things to remember: You must have a Beach Driving Permit to drive the Sand Road --- Don't turn in the Coast Guard Station at a high rate of speed or at any speed, TSA area, Trust Me ! ----- Stop by Teach's Lair and say Hello to Jam, David and all my friend's, I'm really beginning to miss the place --- River


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

a kayak will get you onto fish and into areas you can't wade to.Not to big a bite out of the budget to rent one first.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I use clousers and a sink tip line even in the shallows. gets down to the fish quicker.Any color clouser as long as it has lots of white mixed with the color of the day. Seems to change daily.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

The south side of Oregon inlet from the old Coast guard Station to as far back (West) as you are willing to walk/wade will fit the bill. A kayak would open up a lot of areas that are either too far to walk to or that have deep water blocking access to wading anglers.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

dlpetrey, I can't help you with that area, but once you get out in that grass & catch a few fish on flies sight casting to them, you may give up surf fishing altogether! 

I've tried for over 40 years to catch a Redfish on a fly, although with very limited opportunities & finally caught one last Sept down on VA's eastern shore! I only caught 2, but had them tailing within 15 ft of me on several occasions in less that a foot of water. I spooked more Reds than I had ever seen before! What a blast!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help guys. Usually fish in the surf but really want to give this a go this spring. Thanks a million!


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweep and then step! The rays hang out in the sound also and be a real pain in the foot.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Amen on the rays. Especially as the water warms up. My son and I waded out one day, catching pups consistently. I was doing the old poke and prod with the rod tip and one shot off right where I was standing. FREAKED US OUT! As we walked we saw more glide by, I got so worried that I put my 9 year old on my shoulders and waded until we got to shallower water. Not sure if they were all sting rays but either way, scary. But I'll gaurantee if you can make a long enough cast, you'll hook up on the fly rod. Clouser minnow will definitely do it but be prepared for the grass to tick you off. Good luck!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome guys! I'm getting pretty pumped. Actually tying up a bunch of clousers. Any suggestions as to colors. Right now I've got Char/White and Orange/white. What else do I need?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

dlpetrey said:


> Awesome guys! I'm getting pretty pumped. Actually tying up a bunch of clousers. Any suggestions as to colors. Right now I've got Char/White and Orange/white. What else do I need?


I have had some luck on smaller reds with clousers with these colors.white on bottom, bronze or copper on top, white/blue, white/red, white /green. also have used a glass minnow pattern with mostly silver maylar and with a red slash in the area of the throat. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I've heard that spoon flys work pretty good


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

This type of fly works well for both Reds & Trout. I didn't tie this one, found it on the WWW. Similar with rabbit strip tails work great too.


Crabs work well too, particularly in the grass. Didn't tie this one either.


Tied this one however! There's small barbell eyes on this crab, but they're hidden by the legs. 


Bendbacks are excellent for Redfish too. I did tie these!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome BigJim! Man I can't wait! Going to get to tying some. Nice flies!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ditto on the gold spoon flies. I'm putting the patterns together for about 50 of'em now. Clousers....make sure you tie some black over orange with copper flash or gold flash and red eyes....chartreuse/white with pearl mylar/krystal flash/yellow or red eyes. One fly you have to have in case you hit some dingy water is one called the " copperhead ". Google it for the pattern but if you can't find PM me and I'll help.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I'm tying up a few flies. Getting pumped! Flathead, I can't seem to find a recipe for the Copperhead. I'll PM you for that. Thanks!


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

There are big schools of pups all around flats of oregon inlet right now. Wade in by the OI marina or on the southeast side of the bridge. If you find a school, they will pretty much eat anything you throw at them, including flies. Good luck.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Basic Copperhead pattern. There are variations. I like this one best. Vary the eyes as needed, bead chain or barbells. http://www.reocities.com/clinscott_pfl/copperhead.html

DLP, good looking group of flies!


----------

